# Hamster bedding and wheels ?



## Issyx (Feb 8, 2013)

I am getting a long haired female syrian hamster soon and I don't know what to put Down on her floor or what bedding I have had hamsters when I was younger and I just used saw dust and fluff but I have read that there not good for your hamster so I was wondering what I could use instead and should I leave the wheel in there because i have read she could get caught in it ?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome to PF's.
For a Syrian you will need a cage size min of 80cm long x 50cm depth.
Syrians also need a wheel over 8 inches but pref 11 inches.
People use karlie wonderland wheels and I think they get them from zooplus.
I have the 11 inch wodent wheel for my girl.

As for bedding I use Eco card board squares which def would not get stuck in your Syrians skirt.
Some people use auboise but I think it's too prickly for tiny feet.

There will be more members on here to help you, I've just put my two pence worth in.


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi. I use megazorb(paper litter) for my rabbit and used it for my dwarf hamsters but its a bit small and may still get stuck in fur. There's Carefresh and Back2nature which are larger bits but more expensive.
Hope this helps


----------



## Issyx (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok thank you where would I get Eco card ?but I think I am going to use carefresh


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is where I buy my Eco bale from, I also use it for my ratties
ECOBALE CARDBOARD BEDDING (20 KG BALE)


----------



## Issyx (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh thank you looks good ! It's either that or carefresh haven't decided yet


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

................


----------



## Issyx (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh thank you  really helpful


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..................


----------



## Issyx (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh right lucky nothing happened to my previous hamsters do u know any good sized cages as well ? You sound like you know quite a lot about animals


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Issyx said:


> Oh right lucky nothing happened to my previous hamsters do u know any good sized cages as well ? You sound like you know quite a lot about animals


 Thank you. Not all animals but I've been keeping hamsters for the last 20 years, so you pick up quite a bit in that sort of time! Plus I'm a self-confessed hamster addict so have learnt and read everything I possibly can about them.

Off the top of my head, these are good Syrian cages:

Alaska hamster cage
Barney Cage
Alexander cage
Savic Hamster Heaven
Savic Mickey Max 2 XL(cover or remove the wire shelf)
Savic Ruffy
Savic Rody Rabbit (bars need meshing to preven escapes)
Ferplast Mary
Ferplast Criceti Deluxe
Ferplast Criceti 15
Ferplast Duna Fun/Duna Fun Large
Ferplast Duna Multy/Maxi Multy ( difficult to get hold of, though I do know of one company who will ship them here)
iMac Fantasy if you add another level or two at the least 
iMac 80 rat cage
Gabber Rex (you need to look on eBay and get lucky for one of these though)
Zoozone 2 ( again roof bars need meshing)
Kevin 82 hamster & mouse cage
Mamble cage ( 80cm one)
Igor Fuschia
Fun Area Leon cage
A 30"-36" glass fish tank
A 3 ft customised vivarium (what I use)
Any storage tub bin cage that is 80 x 50cm and over, like the ikea Samla.

Hope you find one you like!


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Not sure how to post links but I've just come across Fitch recycled bedding. Looks like Carefresh but a lot cheaper. Should think it would last a long time for 1 hamster though and you'd need somewhere to store it! Think I might try it when my megazorb runs out


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Fitch Recycling - Fitch Pet Bedding. Figured it out!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes Fitch is supposed to be very good, and has had a great write up. Only reason I've not tried it is because I have a good rapport with the store that gets my aubiose in and I see no sense in breaking it just to try something when I'm perfectly happy with what I have.


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> This is where I buy my Eco bale from, I also use it for my ratties
> ECOBALE CARDBOARD BEDDING (20 KG BALE)


What is the difference between Ecobale and Finacard as they look very similar to me.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Eco bale is small 1inch squares whereas finacard is in shredded pieces.
It sounds daft but I much prefer Eco bale I think it holds smell better I found finacard to get compressed down too much when in the base.


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Eco bale is small 1inch squares whereas finacard is in shredded pieces.
> It sounds daft but I much prefer Eco bale I think it holds smell better I found finacard to get compressed down too much when in the base.


Okay as i've ordered some and like you I want to see if it holds the smell better


----------



## Issyx (Feb 8, 2013)

Got male syrian today got like a shredded tissue bedding and wood shaving which are ment to be healthy and dust free so trying them I am ordering the wonderland wheel for him soon and I called him smithy he's very cute :thumbup: and I got him a nice big white wire cage and a hideaway and wood sticks and some other bits thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Issyx said:


> Got male syrian today got like a shredded tissue bedding and wood shaving which are ment to be healthy and dust free so trying them I am ordering the wonderland wheel for him soon and I called him smithy he's very cute :thumbup: and I got him a nice big white wire cage and a hideaway and wood sticks and some other bits thanks for everyone's help


Aww congrats on your new hammy. If you want to use wood shavings, Snowflake shavings are supposed to be very good and come in a decent sized pack. Most shavings over here are safe though tbh, it's ones in the US that tend to be problematic. Is he long or short haired? Ooh a white wire cage, I'm intrigued, what is it? (I have an obsession with cages)


----------



## Issyx (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks he's short haired they didn't have long haired ones any where I got the hamster from pets at home but the cage from jolleys can't find a picture I changed it a bit though different ramp and bed that short of thing


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Personally I would stay away from shavings with small furries because although it will be dust extracted it will still break down when it's being moved and stored so will create dust.

There are much better substrates out there is for me it's not worth the risk


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Personally I would stay away from shavings with small furries because although it will be dust extracted it will still break down when it's being moved and stored so will create dust.
> 
> There are much better substrates out there is for me it's not worth the risk


Yeah, I personally wouldn't use shavings again now I've found better alternatives, but if the op does want to use them, their not dangerous like they are in US. I know of hamster people who use Snowflake ones with no problem, I think their one of the better shavings out there. Some hamsters develop allergies to it, but only a small handful or so. I remember years ago there was a wood merchants near me, they used to have a massive bin full of shavings every week, which they let you have as much as you wanted for nothing as they just wanted rid of it. I used to go down there with a few black bin liners, climb in and fill them to the point of not closing:lol: We used to put them in the oven to make them safe before use!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Personally I would stay away from shavings with small furries because although it will be dust extracted it will still break down when it's being moved and stored so will create dust.
> 
> There are much better substrates out there is for me it's not worth the risk


Agree with this ^^^^


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've tried snowflake shavings and found them to have a very strong pine smell.
So much so that it made my nose itch and I'm not allergic to anything but these really irritated me so I can only imagine how my hamsters nose felt.


----------



## Issyx (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok next time ill get some carefresh or something


----------



## HamsterHelper2000 (Jun 19, 2012)

You can buy woodshavings that are dust extracted and will be better for the hamster. The ones I am currently using are from a farm shop and are the flakier sort so they are less dusty. Aubiose works well too, it is a horse bedding and contains hardly any dust  and costs around £10 for 20kg. I have also tried megazorb (also a horse bedding) with my hamsters and rabbits. Megazorb is kiln-dried and dust extracted twice and costs about £7-10 for and 85l sack.


----------



## Issyx (Feb 8, 2013)

The wood shavings I have got say they are dust free


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Issyx said:


> The wood shavings I have got say they are dust free


My rats were on 'dust free' shavings before I got them... both have respiratory infections now of course  Why even take the risk?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

Issyx said:


> The wood shavings I have got say they are dust free


They will all say they are dust free, however as with any wood product they will break down creating dust.

Many people will tell you that it is all good to use shavings, and that they have used them for years without issues. But as I said previously why risk it when there are much, much better substrates out there..

If you want to use shavings then ultimately that is your choice, but when you ask a question people will give you an answer 

I'm sure you will now think I am rude because I dared to answer your thread


----------



## Issyx (Feb 8, 2013)

I do not now think your rude I thank you for being honest to me and next time I will get something different


----------

